# Idle time for a Fountain pen



## el_d (Nov 19, 2008)

I just started to use a fountain pen and noticed that between "writing" if the "idle" time is too long , I have a hard time starting the ink flow again. Is this a common problem with the Fountain pens? Is it my private reserve ink or Jr statesman?
 Do I have to cap the pen after each pen stroke????


----------



## mrcook4570 (Nov 19, 2008)

Which color are you using?  Some of the colors are fast dry and that may be the problem.  Also, some colors are 'drier' than others.  Shoreline Gold, for instance, is a much drier ink than Tanzanite.  Or the problem may be the nib.  It may need to be adjusted for a wetter flow.


----------



## Scott (Nov 19, 2008)

Yes, if you leave your fountain pen uncapped, it will eventually dry out and be hard to start.  It depends on the pen and the ink how long that takes.  To avoid the problem I have just gotten into the habit of placing the cap on while not writing.  If I know I will come right back to it, I don't even necessarily screw the cap on.  It may sound annoying to do so, but do it for a while and it will become a habit, and you will never notice it.

Some inks have a reputation for flowing better.  PR Tanzanite is one, and the Watermans inks are even more reliable.  When Inking a new pen for the first time I usually use Watermans blue-black.  Some highly saturated inks will clot up faster than others.  I have a pen that usually causes me no problems with drying out, but I have it filled with PR Ebony Purple right now, and it sometimes misses on the up-stroke when starting a new sentence!  Just play with the various inks.  And try smoothing up your nib a bit.  Every little bit helps!

Scott.


----------



## PTJeff (Nov 19, 2008)

I have several Jr. States that have this issue, and adjusting the flow made more of an impact than changing the ink.  These nibs are mass produced witn no real tuning done.  I would read Lou's series "behind the nib" in the library.


----------



## el_d (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, 
 The Ink I have in the pen right now is Private reserve Black majic blue. My daughter has a jr gent fountain(she prefers shell pink) that she sometimes fills with the Black magic blue and doesnt have the problem. I can get up and go to the bathroom and when I return I got to try to get the tip writing again. 
 I have read Lou's "Adjusting Ink flow" article and the line isnt lean its a little heavy in my opinion. Ive never used a fountain pen before so Im not sure what the line should look like. I guess Its the NIB that needs to be better adjusted. Ill just give it to my dauhgter to see if the flow is the same as hers. Im kinda weary about adjusting the tines but practice makes perfect, Not that Ill ever be perfect but if I want to sell them I got to roll up my sleeves and do it.......... Its a Dayacom nib anyway..


----------



## Rudy Vey (Nov 20, 2008)

First of all, I would not go to the bathroom and leave my fountain pen un-capped. All FP writers always put the cap back on. How long it takes before ink dries in the FP/Nib depends on the ink and the pen. For example when I use PR Tanzanite in a El Grande Streamline, I can have 2-3 weeks max between uses before I have to soak the nib in distilled water to make the pen writable again. I also have a simple Lamy Safari, and here I had the pen not used for some 6 month and it wrote when I tried it. That maybe a coincidence, but my experience is limited.


----------



## fernhills (Nov 20, 2008)

I have the same problems with the Americana nib i am using.  I close the cap and am aware what would happen if you leave it off. I can`t get it to work well at all, i read all there is to read to. But i will get it, even if it kills me. I am using the cartridge, i didn`t try bottled ink yet.


----------



## heinedan (Nov 20, 2008)

Lupe,

I have a similiar problem. I use Private Reserve Copper Burst, Electric Blue and Black. Regardless of the color, if I do not use one of my pens for a couple of days, they will not write. I always cap them when I am not writing. What I have found to work well is put a little bit of water in a Dixie cup or something simliar, dip the nib into the water for a second, and it will normally start writing again without a problem. I have used Waterman cartrides, and it did the same thing.

Dan


----------



## el_d (Nov 20, 2008)

Ive been wanting to try the PR Copper burst. I have a copper Cactus Jr Gent that would be perfect for but its not a fountain.

 The time Im refering to is like 90 seconds not weeks(I havent used the pen that long). My only reference point is my daughter who has had hers(Jr Gent) for a little over a year and doesnt have this problem. She has used the same bottle of ink with no problems, she uses it every day at school without ANY problems.

 So is my Jr. Statesman normal or is her Jr Gent extraordinary??????


----------

